# Kribensis in love!!! hints and tips please!



## Stuart (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all

After a stressful month it seems that introducing another female krib into my tank has encouraged my intial pair to finally find love. Amazing feeling to come home from work and find that they have finally got it together after a month of watching the male literally beat her into submission!!!

my problem now lies in what to do with the poor lonely female as i only own the one tank, and my local aquatic shop tell me that they find it hard to sell krib so seem a bit hesitant to have he back (have no idea why they are amazing fish)

if any one else out ther is feeling the love for these amazing fish and has any useful tips to help love run smooth it would be interesting to hear it.

They are already on a good diet of bloodworm, daphnia & flake food.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

So you have two females. The male has paired with one. Chances are, the couple will quickly kill the third wheel. The dominant female may be the more aggressive, although you may not actually see the violence there. 

Sadly, she has to be rehomed. There is no other resolution but murder.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 14, 2012)

hhmmmm.. thanks. thought they may be the answer. although since i posted this, for some reason the male and female that have paired seem to be going through a little bit of a lovers tiff. 

They spend most of there time together however the male will not let the female into his coconut cave she lingers outside the entrance and then occasionally they will have what i can only describe as a cartoon like fight. They seem to latch onto each other and tumble around the tank in a cloud of sand!!! i am presuming that this is down to lack of experience on the males side as it always seems to be the female that starts this row (as is usually the case in my experience haha!)

is this signs of agression should i be worried? 

they will spend about 1-2hours away from each other them everything seems fine again.

any ideas please?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You have weird kribs. Do you have one more cave than you have fish that need them? She should have a cave that she will dig around, which will tell him she's ready to spawn. He should come to her cave. 
He's been single for a while - she'd be crazy to go to his cave - it's probably full of the krib version of pizza boxes and beer cans.


----------

